# A Connoisseur's Bait Box



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Caught a nice swarm in a winebox bait box, and made a new one. They come in different lengths and sizes from different wineries. On the 21" long ones you have to add a 3/4" board to each inside end for frame rests, on the 19" +/- boxes the frames rest on the edges, and I have to add a rim around the top to hold the cover above the frames. I splice two together for deep or jumbo depth frames and add an entrance disk. Free, lightweight, good looking, a bit time consuming to hobble together. Please note they were caught with bait box on ground level.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

great job---- looks good - 

also where did you get the metal entrance disc - betterbee has plastic


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I am always amazed at the ingenuity that I see on Beesource.

OdFrank -- Great Pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Great Job :applause:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

concrete-bees;
also where did you get the metal entrance disc [/QUOTE said:


> Kelley
> 
> https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkp...aspx?item=1240
> 
> My three year old plastic ones are already deteriorating.


----------



## Mrmizilplix (Jul 7, 2010)

Red red wine you make me feel so fine.
Killer boxes!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Good job on the boxes, thanks for the pics :applause:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Neat. 

About the numbers. Are they your own code or are they something that CA issues each registered beekeeper, like FL does?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

very nice. Did you have to drink all the wine to get the box, or did someone else take care of that for you?


----------

